# The Church of Tom Jones



## JasonGoodwin (Sep 6, 2006)

*I wish I was making this up.* 

I first heard about it on the BBC World Service on my XM Radio a few weeks ago. This place really does exist.

As I was listening, I was just completely baffled by what I was hearing -- and even more so when the guy made it crystal clear that he was serious about the whole thing.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 7, 2006)

It's not unusual....


----------



## caddy (Sep 7, 2006)

sitting here.....

Shaking my head


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 7, 2006)

Why, why, why?


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> Why, why, why?



Jay, you're not using a little tongue in cheek here, are you?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonGoodwin_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> ...



:bigsmile: Now, what ever gave you _that_ idea?


----------



## turmeric (Sep 8, 2006)

It's the Universal Life Church - they've been mailing out these "ordinations" for years!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 9, 2006)

Westminster Presbyterian Church in Vancouver, WA was founded in 1992. We used to have a standing joke about Dr. Bordwine being our "mail-order" minister, because we had become initially acquained with him through correspondence. But he was legitimately ordained!


----------

